# Iran: Nation Wide Protests



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Against the govt. Will Trump do what Barry refused to do and at least offer some verbal support for protestors?



> Now that Obama is gone the people once again have hope for a democratic future.
> Protests broke out in several Iranian cities this week.
> 
> #Shahroud
> ...


Iranian Protesters in Kermanshah Chant: "Death to the Dictator! Death to the Dictator!" (VIDEO)



> Cotton: We Should Support the Iranian People's Protests Against 'Hateful' Ayatollahs


Cotton: We Should Support the Iranian People's Protest Against 'Hateful' Ayatollahs


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Stoke the fires now and be prepared to move on the nuclear facilities. May be the best last chance we will get to keep Iran from summing the 12th Imam with nuclear weapons. Stand on the sidelines and your fairly certain of the outcome. Wildcard if you act. Victory does not always go to the prepared, decisive and swift but its the way to bet. Diplomacy is what has helped worsen this mess.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

A new Revolution (to make Iran like 1975 again )


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Gator Monroe said:


> A new Revolution (to make Iran like 1975 again )


Iran was a Western culture in 1975, it is amazing to see some of the pictures of the citizens of Iran during that time period, I had an employee of mine that really misses the 'ole days of the Sha, wanted me to go in with him to import persian rugs from his previous country... I decided not to take the risk.

*Rancher*


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I knew that Trump would take advantage to say something.....



> Trump applauds Iran's anti-government protest


Trump applauds Iran's anti-government protest - CNN Video

Trump warns Iran 'world is watching' amid rare protests | USA News | Al Jazeera


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, it is nice to consider that they might try killing each other for a change.

I think our biggest problem is the centrifuges. We should be using their disunity to knock some of them out. I've heard the number 150 before. What does a camel breeding country like Iran need 150 centrifuges for? And if it's for bombs, it doesn't matter which side of the revolution wins.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

It is about 19,000 that they have.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Well, it is nice to consider that they might try killing each other for a change.
> 
> I think our biggest problem is the centrifuges. We should be using their disunity to knock some of them out. I've heard the number 150 before. What does a camel breeding country like Iran need 150 centrifuges for? And if it's for bombs, it doesn't matter which side of the revolution wins.


Better yet, tell Israel to earn some of the aid that we send them and bomb the crap out of them.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Some heads are likely to be cut off soon.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

If they want Bikinis & Sports Cars & Wave Runners & Pizza & Bundesliga they will toss out the bearded throwbacks and put in Youngsters who speak English ,have a Jew somewhere wayyyy back in the woodpile and who wear ties with their dress shirts ...


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Keep your eye on Israel!


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Gator Monroe said:


> If they want Bikinis & Sports Cars & Wave Runners & Pizza & Bundesliga they will toss out the bearded throwbacks and put in Youngsters who speak English ,have a Jew somewhere wayyyy back in the woodpile and who wear ties with their dress shirts ...


Bump for effect ...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Gator Monroe said:


> If they want Bikinis & Sports Cars & Wave Runners & Pizza & Bundesliga they will toss out the bearded throwbacks and put in Youngsters who speak English ,have a Jew somewhere wayyyy back in the woodpile and who wear ties with their dress shirts ...


 Go back to the 50's and even more recent than that. parts of the middle east Iraq in what is called the triangle area and parts of Iran were every liberal. There was a lot of stuff going on that made the west like life tight ass prudes.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Better yet, tell Israel to earn some of the aid that we send them and bomb the crap out of them.


I actually believe that's being planned.

The Israelis have several F-35s, a plane that carries enough fuel to make it there and back from Iran. If I had a fleet of these aircraft, and someone threatened my country with genocide, I'd already be fueling the planes...


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Israel could in two waves (75 Fighter Jets each wave an hour apart ) cripple Iran's Military & Nuke capabilities in one afternoon .


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

If Israel & Saudi Arabia & Jordan had 4 waves of 50 + Fighter Jets each wave 30 mins. appart (With 5 Refueling Tankers on station ) could soften up Iran for a Ground Invasion too


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Gator Monroe said:


> Israel could in two waves (75 Fighter Jets each wave an hour apart ) cripple Iran's Military & Nuke capabilities in one afternoon .


Only *two* waves? That's a lot of camels to take out, and I'm not that sure that Israel has enough RBGs (Rocket Bactrian Grenades) to make a dent in that much lifestock.

You're dealing with a society that covers its women from head to foot and let's their camels run nekkid. If we don't hit them hard and fast, there is going to be a lot of hand-to-hand combat, especially by grieving Iranian prom kings. Just remember, every day is "hump day" in Tehran.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Cruise missiles first to take out the air defense radar systems, command and control plus communications.

Plus target every mullah for assination by air or ground.

Once air superiority or supremacy is gained, send in the heavy lifters to obliterate all nuke sites, surface and subterranean.

Hyperbarics are fine for people underground, but need some earth boring MOAB's to finish the job.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

If America joins the fray (Then it could be a three day Lilith Fair with 250+ Planes a day including B1 B2 B52 and aerial refueling for all comers like Saudi Arabia / Jordan / Israel / NATO ...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It is getting real, as a high level muzzie would not be so public, if an over-throw was not possible.....



> Top Iranian Cleric Shows Support for Anti-Government Protestors


https://townhall.com/tipsheet/timothymeads/2017/12/30/top-iranian-cleric-shows-support-for-antigovernment-protestors-n2428526


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Gator Monroe said:


> A new Revolution (to make Iran like 1975 again )


Screw that, wipe that place off the map, it will significantly reduce the tensions we face in the middle east. I have spent too many days in the persian gulf being harrassed (and one a couple of occasions shot at!) in international waters by Iran to ever tolerate them. Its a cancer of the earth that wont go away until you REMOVE it...permenantly


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Those protesting in Iran will end up like those in Tienanmen Square, firing squad.

There is not enough of the dissenters to matter at this point.

What could be done is,

Take the weapons Israel captured on those ships and give them to the mullah's opposition.

If nothing else, it will reduce the numbers we will have to kill.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Their blood & bodies will grease the tracks of Tanks like that kerfuffel in China ??


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Getting real....



> "Exodus in Progress?": Mystery Aircraft Leave Iran With "No Callsign, Origin, or Destination" As Protests Rage (PHOTOS)


"Exodus in Progress?": Mystery Aircraft Leave Iran With "No Callsign, Origin, or Destination" As Protests Rage (PHOTOS)



> Report: Iranian Protesters Are Marching Towards Supreme Leader Khamenei's Residence
> 
> December 31, 2017 by Jim Hoft
> 
> ...


Report: Iranian Protesters Are Marching Towards Supreme Leader Khamenei's Residence


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Back in 2009 an Iranian friend told me about the massive anger building in Iran against the regime. At that time, Iranian rebels begged our government for support. Not the guns and MRE's type of support, just an expression of support. They did not get it.
> 
> and since then I have heard several experts, including the afomentationed Iranian, give their reasons for believing we had a chance to eliminate a threat and blew it.
> 
> ...


Noted:: Protests In Iran | Extrano's Alley


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Pence Promises U.S. Support for Iranian Protestors


https://townhall.com/tipsheet/laurettabrown/2018/01/01/pence-pledges-us-support-for-iranian-protestors-n2428936


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Double post....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


>


Let's hope the Iranians can pull it off and be who they were once again.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> Let's hope the Iranians can pull it off and be who they were once again.


I'm not holding my breath, but that doesn't mean I ain't praying.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

It seems they are a little concerned over there...



> Leaked meeting notes show how panicked Iranian regime considered stopping deadly protests: 'God help us'


Leaked meeting notes show how panicked Iranian regime considered stopping deadly protests: 'God help us' | Fox News


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Protestors need to arm up ,pronto ...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The "stronger together" pro-women left is about ready to commit full bore to supporting what women are doing in Iran in 1,2,3....



> 'Death to Dictator': Fearless Iranian Women Protest the Regime


https://pjmedia.com/news-and-politics/death-dictator-fearless-iranian-women-protest-regime/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> The Iranian Regime's Days May Be Numbered


https://pjmedia.com/michaelledeen/iranian-regimes-days-may-numbered/


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Its not quite Zeitgeist level over there yet ...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Things are starting to get rowdy again in Iran. Hopefully this time it will escalate and lead to something significant.



> Protesters 'Swarm' Tehran's Grand Bazaar, Shout 'Death To Palestine,' 'Death To Dictator'


https://www.weaselzippers.us/389128-protesters-swarm-tehrans-grand-bazaar-shout-death-to-palestine-death-to-dictator/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Keep on building....



> CHAOS IN TEHRAN! Iranian Protesters Chase Police Down the Street, Then Torch Their Bikes (VIDEO)


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/06/chaos-in-tehran-iranian-protesters-chase-police-down-the-street-then-torch-their-bikes-video/


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Are you sure they aren't just mad for getting eliminated from the World Cup?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Let Israel use our modified KC 135s, that Obama wouldnt, so they cant take out the third nuclear reactor program in so many decades, Syria, Iraq and now Iran in the ME.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> In Iran, the armed revolt is starting





> Apparently the mullahs and their goon squads were in for a surprise when on Sunday, someone opened fire on them in Khorramshahr, 400 miles southwest of Tehran, as they rolled in to shut down a protest over locals getting poisoned by untreated water. It's an area with a large Arabic population out near the Iraqi border. The gunfire came back at them.
> 
> Mowing down is now going two ways, and it's clear the regime is scared - their official state media said the protestors only threw stones and garbage. Well, no. There's a spectacular, well-shot video on Twitter here, showing a protestor firing back on the Iranian state goons, and it's starting to attract the notice of the news - here, here, here and here. Breitbart (the last link) says four were killed. The mullahs are saying it was one.


https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/in_iran_the_armed_revolt_is_starting.html


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Something not getting enough attention.



> THOUSANDS Protest Brutal Regime in Iran, Chant "Death to Dictator!" in 4th Day of Mass Protests (VIDEO)


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/07/thousands-protest-brutal-regime-in-iran-chant-death-to-dictator-in-4th-day-of-mass-protests-video/


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It's getting a little heated over there. Should we look for the Mullahs to start a war perhaps?


----------

